# Might have bought wrong rims



## Triatan32 (Apr 1, 2016)

Will an 18 inch rim 7.5 inch wide with a 1 inch spacer work on the Cruze?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Do you want the wheels to stick out of the fender wells ?

Why will you need an 1 inch spacer ?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

What is the bolt pattern and wheel offset?


----------



## Triatan32 (Apr 1, 2016)

We'll see thats the issue its 5x110 and the Cruze is 5x105 so I bought an adapter to change it from 5x105 to 5x110 and its 1 inch thick. I just didn't know if it will be to wide and will rub on my wheel wells.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Likely will not work.


----------



## Triatan32 (Apr 1, 2016)

The smallest adapter I could get was 1 inch thick.


----------



## Triatan32 (Apr 1, 2016)

What do you think will not work about it ?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

The adapter will immediately change your offset by 25 mm positive. 

Cruze wheels are negative ~40 mm offset. 

Whatever offset you bought - unless it's something ridiculous like negative 60 mm offset - will not work with one inch adapters. 

What you're proposing will look something like this when installed:


----------



## Triatan32 (Apr 1, 2016)

Darn so Everytime i take a turn it will probably rub huh?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Triatan32 said:


> Darn so Everytime i take a turn it will probably rub huh?


Well, my advice to you is not to take any advice from anybody at Jack's Wrecker Services. 

That is unless you want a hack job.


----------



## Triatan32 (Apr 1, 2016)

I don't think I understand what you are trying to say ? You think it would look odd like that ?


----------



## Triatan32 (Apr 1, 2016)

Please explain what you meant by that.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

ok so you see how on the photo the fender/quarterpanel meets with the center of the tires tread area? when the offset is way to positive the tire area moves outward vs factory inward. this will mean the moment the suspension travels due to roads or pot hole the wheel has a great chance of making contact with the fender and ripping it off. rubbing is gonna be a aboviouse issue but fender damage is a greater threat. get the proper rims because the adapter spacers are not gonna work

imagine your at the gym parallel squatting. factory in this case would be you keep your feet under you as natural. going positive offset is spreading your legs wider then your shoulders, NEGATIVE is you putting your feet together closer together then shoulders. when you go down if the offset is to wide the shoulders are inside the feet (wheels) and when the shoulder comes down( the fender) it rips off or damages it.


----------



## Triatan32 (Apr 1, 2016)

So it absolutely won't work?!


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

a very high chance it wont.


----------



## Triatan32 (Apr 1, 2016)

Well it worked out perfectly but thanks for the help!!


----------

